# dickerson city ramp.



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

just looking for some intel on the area. anybody know how deep the water is about 300 yards off the bank in that area? i know its pretty shallow for the first 150 yards. but how far out does it drop to below 8ft? thanks in advance!!


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

foreverfishing said:


> just looking for some intel on the area. anybody know how deep the water is about 300 yards off the bank in that area? i know its pretty shallow for the first 150 yards. but how far out does it drop to below 8ft? thanks in advance!!


I'd say at 150 yards its still 2-3' deep. I can't tell you on far you need to go to get deeper


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

chaps said:


> I'd say at 150 yards its still 2-3' deep. I can't tell you on far you need to go to get deeper


 
yea i know about the first 150 yards. i waded out one day while fishing there and went that far and i was chest deep. it was full high tide though.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

very slow slope - I used to throw a net there and hardly ever got in titty deep water - (can you say titty here?) My guess is at 300 yds it would be about 7'


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

It's a long way to deeper water there. Anything more than a kayak and I wouldn't even consider launching there.


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

Me n pops have launched there a couple of times in a bass tracker, just have to ride out of there slow with the motor tilted up, it can be a pain but as long as you take your time, shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

It stays chest deep at most all the way to the channel. Use to fish there A LOT in high school!!!


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

alright. thanks for all the replies!! hey jaster any idea how far out the channel is?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Hmmm its been a while. Maybe 300-400 yrds. Seemed like alot more 18 years ago, lol


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I just remember walking around with the jon boat tied to me out wher I could barely see land from the swells still picking up muscles. Then it dropped off. Jump in the boat and 30 ft away was the channel marker, lol


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

oh alright. thanks for the info man!!! tight lines!!


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Lots of rocks in the area


----------

